# مرسي سيكون ضيفاً علي الإعلامي عمرو الليثى بعد قليل



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

سيحل الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية ضيفاً علي الإعلامي عمرو الليثى بعد قليل في حوار شامل سيدعو فيه جميع القوي السياسية إلي جلسة حوار وطني غداً تناقش ضمانات العملية الانتخابية بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية ويؤكد حرصه علي شفافية الانتخابات.

 سيتناول الحوار العديد من النقاط الهامة وهي :
رئيس الجمهورية : سأحافظ و أدعم بكل قوة القوات المسلحة لتستمر في أداء دورها الرائد في حماية الوطن .

 المخابرات العامة. جهاز وطني يؤدون بكفاءة و إخلاص يقومون بدورهم في حفظ وتأمين مصر داخلياً وخارجياً.

أنا من طين هذه الأرض .. وانتمي لشعبها الكادح .. وأسعي لتحقيق الرفاهية لهم، عيني وقلبي على مشاكلهم .

رفع الحد الأدني لضريبة الدخل من 9000 جنيه إلي 12000 جنيه سنوياً و يستفيد منه مليونين ونصف أسرة بتكلفة 3 مليار جنيه .

تطوير 68 منطقة عشوائية بقيمة 600 مليون جنيه .

الرئيس يؤكد جدية الدولة في سرعة إعادة بور سعيد كمنطقة حرة ومجلس الشوري تسلم المشروع .

الرئيس يؤكد تخصيص قضاة تحقيق للتحقيق في حوادث القتل التي شهدتها بورسعيد والسويس وإعلان نتائجها علي الرأي العام .

 75 ألف جنيه هي جملة المبالغ التي خصصت لأهالي شهداء بورسعيد .

الأوضاع الأقتصادية صعبة.

المظاهرات والأعتصامات وأن كانت مشروعة في مناخ الحرية لكنها تضر بالاقتصاد ولا تمكننا من تحقيق التقدم الاقتصادي .

سأقوم بزيارة بورسعيد قريباً .

أطالب الإعلاميين بوضع ميثاق شرف إعلامي للحفاظ علي الوطن .

يجب علي الأعلام أن يطهر نفسه بنفسه.

ماذا نكسب إذا خسرت مصر .

أحترم النقد البناءً ولا يضيق صدري به أبداً .

سأقف بالمرصاد أمام الثورة المضاده بكل قوة و حزم .

سعيد بتضحيتي بنفسي *وعرضي *من أجل مصر .

أخص التحية للمصريين في الخارج علي مساهمتهم وترجمتهم العملية لحب مصر وتحية لحملتهم لزيادة تحويلات المصريين بالخارج .

العلاقة مع الاخوة الاقباط يربطها الحب و المواطنة


*حسين فين ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## V mary (24 فبراير 2013)

*دة حسين مش كفاية 
فين سوسن وعفاف وابتسام 
وأي حد يعرف حد يجيبة معاة وهو جاي 
قالك العلاقة مع الاقباط يربطها المحبة 
دة بامارة ما نسيت كدة اعيادهم وحطيط فيها الانتخابات  يلا محبة محبة 
هو الكلام بفلوس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*عايزين نركز فى كل كلمة مرسى بيقولها مع عمرو الليثى علشان مش هنفهم حاجة برضو *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*المستجيب للحوار .....



​*


----------



## V mary (24 فبراير 2013)

*دة باسم يوسف أكيد 
الحلقة الجاية هتبقي نار 
معاة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*حد يقول لمرسي ميطلعش عالتلفزيون ...... شبكه رصد وخبر والجزيره قالوا كل حاجه كانت مكتوبه لمرسي*


----------



## V mary (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حد يقول لمرسي ميطلعش عالتلفزيون ...... شبكه رصد وخبر والجزيره قالوا كل حاجه كانت مكتوبه لمرسي*



*جامدة جامدة يا أستاذي​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

* بيقولك مرسي طالع علي التلفزيون كمان شويه مع عمرو الليثي ...
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*الرئاسه تنفى قيام مرسى بحوار اصلا .​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرئاسه تنفى قيام مرسى بحوار اصلا .​*



* اكيد البرشامه اللي فيها تعليمات المرشد ضاعت 
قولتله ميت مره يكتب علي ايده :smil15:
*​


----------



## V mary (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرئاسه تنفى قيام مرسى بحوار اصلا .​*



*دة كدة بانجو ليبي 
اصلي​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

V mary قال:


> *دة كدة بانجو ليبي
> اصلي​*



* او حشيش افغاني 
والعلم عند الله 
*​


----------



## aymonded (24 فبراير 2013)

أنا قلت أنها إشاعة برضو
ولا يسلم المؤمن من لدغة الأفيال
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*ترن ترن... الو... مصر للتأمين؟ من فضلك... الحوار امتى*


----------



## V mary (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ترن ترن... الو... مصر للتأمين؟ من فضلك... الحوار امتى*



*شكلها هتطلع الكاميرا المستخبية 
في الاخر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ترن ترن... الو... مصر للتأمين؟ من فضلك... الحوار امتى*



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*شكل خيرت الشاطر لسه ما اداش موافقته على إذاعة خطاب مرسي

 بلال فضل*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*اللى بيحصل على المحور دلوقت بيفكرنى بالمسرح فى مصر ..... يجيب 100 كومبارس قبل البطل يعملوا بهلوانات قبل دخول البطل ........ حاجة زبالة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*قناه المحور وقناه النيل للأخبار كانوا كاتبين علي قنواتهم ان حوار الرئيس مرسي مع عمرو الليثي هيتذاع الساعه 8 ..وبعد كده قالوا الساعه 9 ..

من شويه قناه 25 بتاع الاخوان اعلنت ان اللقاء هيتذاع الساعه 10 ونص ..

راحت قناه المحور وقناه النيل ...... اللي هما اصلا عاملين الحوار ...... كتبوا ان اللقاء هيتذاع الساعه 10 ونص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر من داخل قناة المحور تؤكد تأخر خطاب الرئيس بعد اصابته بنوبة أدت اٍلي اصابته ببعض التشنجات ..!

يارب يكون مات عشان نتهنى بحكم الشاطر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*إبراهيم عيسى : ليس لدينا رئيس نهتم بما يقوله*


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2013)

*هو جاى
ولا اقوم انام 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قناه المحور وقناه النيل للأخبار كانوا كاتبين علي قنواتهم ان حوار الرئيس مرسي مع عمرو الليثي هيتذاع الساعه 8 ..وبعد كده قالوا الساعه 9 ..*
> *من شويه قناه 25 بتاع الاخوان اعلنت ان اللقاء هيتذاع الساعه 10 ونص ..*
> *راحت قناه المحور وقناه النيل ...... اللي هما اصلا عاملين الحوار ...... كتبوا ان اللقاء هيتذاع الساعه 10 ونص*


*أصل حضرتك الساعة تسعة بتيجى دايما بعد تمانية*
*وتمانية على طول بعديها تسعة*
*كدة كدهوت *
*فلما تبقى عشرة ونص ...أكيد أكيد*
*بعد الساعة تسعة ...بساعة ونص*
*كدة كدهوت يعنى *
:new6:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *هو جاى
> ولا اقوم انام
> *​



*مش عارف ...؟؟؟؟؟ الساعة عدت 11 ...... ممكن يكون مات ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أصل حضرتك الساعة تسعة بتيجى دايما بعد تمانية*
> *وتمانية على طول بعديها تسعة*
> *كدة كدهوت *
> *فلما تبقى عشرة ونص ...أكيد أكيد*
> ...



*المشكلة أن كل اللى حيقوله نشرته الخنزيرة ...فيمكن بيغير كلامه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*يتابع موقع "اليوم السابع" حوار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مع الإعلامى عمرو الليثى لحظة بلحظة، والذى من المنتظر إذاعته بعد قليل على قناتى "المحور" والنهار".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*كاتبين عالمحور بعد قليل
انا بجد مش عارفه كيفهم ايه ف الخطابات السواريه دى !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*كاتبين عالمحور بعد قليل
انا بجد مش عارفه كيفهم ايه ف الخطابات السواريه دى !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*تعتذر قناة المحور عل اللبس اللى حصل بمناسبة لقائة وتؤكد ان اللقاء سيذاع علي طريق المحور وليس قناة المحور............لذا وجب التنوية
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعتذر قناة المحور عل اللبس اللى حصل بمناسبة لقائة وتؤكد ان اللقاء سيذاع علي طريق المحور وليس قناة المحور............لذا وجب التنوية
> *



*احسن يا رب يعمل حادثه ويخلصنااا :new6:*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2013)

*مهتمين اوى كدا ليه على اساس اول مرة نسمعه ماحنا عارفين انه جاهل ومبيعرفش يجمع كلمتين على بعض ماحنا حفظناه 

سبكم  منه واتفرجوا على حاجة مفيدة احسن 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*قناه المحور والنهار
 عماله تجيب أغاني وطنيه
 تفتكروا يكون السر الالهي طلع و مش عارفين يقولوا لنا الخبر أزاي
 أنتوا فاكرنا هنزعل
 دا أحنا هنعمل
 لولللللللي فرح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*علمت "الوطن" من مصادر مطلعة أن هناك حالة ارتباك تسود مؤسسة الرئاسة ووزارة الإعلام، حول إذاعة حوار الرئيس مع عمرو الليثي، والذي كان من المفترض إذاعته في الثامنة مساء طبقا للتنويهات وتأخر لأكثر من ثلاث ساعات.

وأكد المصدر أن السبب في التأخير، هو مراجعة الحوار مرة أخرى من قبل مؤسسة الرئاسة بعدما أثارت التسريبات التي نقلتها صفحة الحرية والعدالة وقناة الجزيرة، استياء القوى السياسية والرأي العام، وذلك لخلو مضمون الحوار من أي جديد.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*سبب تأخر إذاعة حوار مرسي هو محاولة ترجمته للعربية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*طيب ....... تصبحوا على خير ....... هما مقالوش سنة كام ......*


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2013)

انا كمان شكلى هنام 
مش كل يوم هروح شغلى متاخر


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*ما هو ده المطلوب ان الخطاب يطلع والشعب ناااااااااايم 
طيب بالعند فيه بقى انا هستنااااه انشالله للصبح ههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (24 فبراير 2013)

حتى اللقاء طلع فنكوش زيى   مشروع النهضة
بصراحة بحب الاخوان فى ثباتهم على مبدااااا وااحد ههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2013)

*ياجماعه كفايه ظلم بقى حوار الرئيس مرسى للكبار فقط  +18
 ومستنين لما العيال تنام أنتم بتقولوه يااخوانا )*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*قالت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن شرائط التسجيل المتضمنة لحوار الرئيس محمد مرسى مع الإعلامى عمرو الليثى وصلت إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون قبل دقائق تمهيدا لبثها من ماسبيرو.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*مصادر: قيادات مكتب إرشاد الإخوان سبب تأخر إذاعة حوار الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*الساعه داخله على 12 ونص
هو طالع يكلم مين وبكره يوم مدارس وشغل !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*فشل إذاعة حوار الرئيس مع الليثى من ماسبيرو والبث من مدينة الإنتاج!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

*قالت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" إن محاولة إذاعة الحوار المسجل للرئيس محمد مرسى مع الإعلامى عمرو الليثى من ماسبيرو فشلت، وتوجه فريق من اللجنة الإعلامية لرئاسة الجمهورية بشرائط الحوار إلى مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى لإذاعته من قناة المحور.

 كان مهندسو الإذاعة والتليفزيون قد أجروا عدة محاولات لإذاعة الحوار المسجل من الاتحادية غير أن المحاولة باءت بالفشل، فتوجه المهندسون إلى مقر ماسبيرو لتكرار نفس المحاولة غير أنها باءت بالفشل أيضا.*


----------



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2013)

*الحوار جاى فى الطربق بس المعتصمون قاطعين الطريق*​


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)

لا ده هو هيطلع بعد ما التليفزيون يشطب 

ويقول  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *ياجماعه كفايه ظلم بقى حوار الرئيس مرسى للكبار فقط  +18
> ومستنين لما العيال تنام أنتم بتقولوه يااخوانا )*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *الساعه داخله على 12 ونص
> هو طالع يكلم مين وبكره يوم مدارس وشغل !!*





happy angel قال:


> *الحوار جاى فى الطربق بس المعتصمون قاطعين الطريق*​





candy shop قال:


> لا ده هو هيطلع بعد ما التليفزيون يشطب
> 
> ويقول  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد تعليقتكم ضحكتني
بامانه انا عينيا اتمققت قدام التليفزيون من الساعه 8 عشان استني اشوف هيطلع يندب ويقول ايه.. وفي الاخر مطلعش خالص:t19:
بس انا لسه مش فقدت الامل 
وحاسه انه هيروح يصلي الفجر ويطلع علي ماسبيرو عدل ولا نسيتوا اول خطاب له كان الساعه كام:fun_lol:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 فبراير 2013)

*ظلمنا الراجل ياجماعه
اهو راشق علي كل القنوات
بس لسه مش فاهمة ولا كلمة منه !!

بس برضو مش هفقد الامل
جايز جايز افهم
*


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)

ده رئيس مغيب 

عايش فى كوكب تانى 

مش ممكن يكون ده بيشوف اللى بيحصل 

انا مش مصدومه لان هو ده مرسى 

انا سعيد جدا دى لغاتهم سبحان الله 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ده رئيس مغيب
> 
> عايش فى كوكب تانى
> 
> ...


*خير ياماما
هو قال حاجه جديده في اللقاء لا سمح الله
اصلي الصراحه التليفزيون بعيد عني ومكسلة اقوم:love34:
*


----------



## بايبل333 (25 فبراير 2013)

يا خبر مهبب 
هو طلع .؟
وطلع تقريبا الساعة واحدة وحاجة .؟
لية يا عم الواحد كان منتظر يضحك عليك يا رئيس 
الله يكسفك


----------



## بايبل333 (25 فبراير 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PpSmB-mGL8o


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2013)

بصراحه  خساره تضييع الوقت معاه 

انا استفزنى كلامه قفلت التليفزيون 

مش هيرحل الوراره جيده وكل شويه يقول انا رئيس لكل المصريين اى مصريين دول مش فاهمه هتجنن

الدوله مش متأخونه ولا حاجه كله كدب 

بيتكلم وكأنه مش عايش فى مصر ولا حاسس ايه اللى بيجرى حواليه 

ولما بيقوله على صباعه للشعب قاله لا ده علشان الخارجين عن القانون  

وعن محاصره المحكمه الدستوريه قاله ماهو النائب العام حصر والاتحاديه حصرت 

ده رئيس جمهوريه بالذمه  

كأنى شوفت كابوس والنعمه 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*


candy shop قال:





ده رئيس جمهوريه بالذمه  ؟؟

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


إِنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ صُوعَنَ (مصر) أَغْبِيَاءَ! 
حُكَمَاءُ مُشِيرِي فِرْعَوْنَ (جماعة الأخوان) مَشُورَتُهُمْ بَهِيمِيَّةٌ
كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: أَنَا ابْنُ حُكَمَاءَ (الشريعة الإسلامية) ابْنُ مُلُوكٍ قُدَمَاءَ (دولة الخلافة) 
(اش  19 :  11)


رُؤَسَاءُ صُوعَنَ (مصر) صَارُوا أَغْبِيَاءَ
رُؤَسَاءُ نُوفَ (الوزراء والمحافظين) انْخَدَعُوا
وَأَضَلَّ مِصْرَ وُجُوهُ أَسْبَاطِهَا (شيوخ الإسلام)
(اش  19 :  13)


هكذا قال الكتاب ........ وهكذا قد حدث​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*على فكرة ..... الحوار تم الساعة الواحدة ظهرا (حسب ما ذكره المدير التنفيذى لقناة المحور) ......... وانتهت الجماعة من مراجعته وتنقيحة والسماح بإذاعته الساعة الواحدة ليلا ........ *


----------



## بايبل333 (25 فبراير 2013)

الحوار شكله فاشل جداً 
الاخوان دولة مثل باقى الدول ومش عارف ماذا وحلوين
*                     خطأ فني في "مونتاج" حوار الرئيس

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EVZtfKb3sv0


فى الثانية 44 ظهرت علامتين بتاعت توقف الفيديو 

 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



​


----------



## SALVATION (25 فبراير 2013)

افتكرت القذافى الله يرحمة لما فضلنا مستنينوا لساعة 2 صباحا تقريبا وطلع قال انا موجود فى طربلس من التوكتوك وبس​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*مرسي ردا على سؤال إن كان ممكن أن يستقيل: مستحيل .. انا مكلف بمسئولية كبيرة جدا دونها رقبتي وماض فيها الى منتهاها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*الليثى : الحوار محذوف منه نصف ساعة واعمال المونتاج تمت دون وجودى .....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2013)

*كواليس لقاء الرئيس مع عمرو الليثي:

 - الرئاسة رفضت المونتاج في وجود "الليثي" الذي اكتشف حذف نصف ساعة من الحوار. لكن الرئاسة أمرت أن يتم المونتاج دون حضور أحد من قناة "المحور"، ما اضطر "الليثي" وفريق عمله للذهاب للقناة لانتظار الشريط المسجل الذي وصلهم بعد حوالي ساعة ونصف.

 - كان من المتفق عليه أن يتم اللقاء بين "مرسي" و"الليثي" على الهواء مباشرة، لكن الرئاسة عدلت عن ذلك، وقررت أن يكون مسجلاً، وبالفعل كانت هناك معوقات فنية، لكن تم تداركها بعد دقائق (و ليس خمس ساعات و نص).

 - السبب الرئيسي في تأخير بدء التسجيل هو الاتفاق حول الأسئلة، حيث كان من المقرر أن تخصص الفترة الأخيرة من البرنامج لعرض أسئلة جمهور الـ"فيس بوك" على الرئيس، بعدما أقنعه "الليثي" أن ذلك نوعًا من أنواع التواصل الحي مع جمهور مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي. وكعادة برنامج "90 دقيقة" يتم عرض السؤال كما كُتِبَ على صفحة "الفيس بوك" مكان شريط الأخبار، أسفل الشاشة، بالتزامن مع طرحه على الرئيس، وهنا جاء اعتراض مرسي علي "كلمة" في إحدى أسئلة مواطن، حيث كان سؤاله "الغلابة يضمنوا حقوقهم في عهدك إزاي يا مرسي؟"، لم يكن اعتراض الرئاسة على السؤال، ولكن كان على كلمة "يا مرسي" حيث اعتبرتها جملة غير لائقة. وأصرت الرئاسة على حذف الكلمة من على الشاشة، وكان الأمر صعبًا حيث يتم وضع السؤال، كما هو عن طريق "الإسكانر"، وبعد مفاوضات تم إلغاء فقرة "الفيس بوك" من الأساس.

 - بعد الاتفاق علي الأسئلة، وضبط "ميكسات الصوت" لتفخيم الصوت في جمل الرئيس الإنسانية، لتصبح أكثر تأثيرًا، تم الانتهاء من التسجيل في تمام العاشرة مساءً.

 - بمراجعة "الليثي" ومدير تحرير البرنامج، في وجود مسؤولين من القناة، الشريط مرة أخرى، ووجدوا أنه تم حذف نصف ساعة مما تم تسجيله، وشاهدوا الحلقة كلها مرة أخرى، ولاحظوا إدخال بعض التعديلات عليها، ومؤثرات صوتية، إلى جانب حذف جزء كبير منها، مما أخَّر بدوره عرض اللقاء إلى أن تم عرضه في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم.

 - استاء فريق عمل "90 دقيقة" مما لاقوه من تحكمات وشروط من قبل الرئاسة، قبل وبعد عرض اللقاء على شاشة "المحور" من تأجيل موعد اللقاء أكثر من مرة وتغيير خطة عرضه من مباشر إلى مسجل، إلى جانب عدم تحديد ساعة بعينها ما أثار غضب الجمهور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*الرياسة تدعو لحوار علنى على الهواء غدا الساعة الخامسة والنصف ...... نهارا أم فجرا لم تذكر الرياسة  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

*عيسى: تأخر خطاب مرسي ظاهرة كونية لم تحدث من قبل, أنه لم يحدث من قبل فى اى دولة فى العالم، أن يخاطب الرئيس شعبه، فى الثانية الا ربع صباحا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 فبراير 2013)

*باسم يوسف: حوار الرئيس اتأخر عشان بيشيلوا منه الإفيهات.. ليه قطع الأرزاق







                     باسم يوسف 
علق الإعلامي الساخر باسم يوسف، على تأخر حوار الرئيس محمد   مرسي  مع الإعلامي عمرو الليثي، على قناة المحور، فكتب عبر حسابه الخاص  على   "تويتر": "الحوار اتأخر عشان الشريط في المونتاج بيشيلوا منه  الإفيهات   كلها. ليه قطع الأرزاق ده؟"، وأضاف "ويقال إن الرئاسة مشاركة في  الإعلانات   عشان تجيب تمن رفارف جديدة للعريبة الرئاسية، ولذا هناك  تأخير، طب حيخشوا   بالرئيس على طول ولا خميس حيبدأ هو الفقرة الكوميدية؟".*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]v0ail10jy4g#![/YOUTUBE]
:new6::new6:


----------

